# New Graphene Water Filter



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Could revolutionize water filtration and help many ,my friends salt water filter is expensive so maybe this new technology will lower the cost.
New Graphene Water Filter Makes Salt Water Drinkable
https://www.voanews.com/a/3878743.html

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...CH0I&linkCode=as2&tag=portablewaterfilters-20


----------

